# Webster Man Accused of Impersonating Officer



## visible25

Maybe it belongs in the news forum, but I figured it could work here too. What a headache...

WEBSTER - A local man pleaded not guilty Tuesday to flashing blue police lights from a Chevrolet Impala as he drove through downtown traffic.

Aaron J. Bates, 34, of 7 Wellington St., Apt. 3, was summoned to Dudley District Court on charges of impersonating a police officer and disturbing the peace. A pretrial hearing was scheduled for April 3.

The alleged impersonation occurred around 3:30 p.m. Jan. 5. Gregory Lynskey, director of the Southern Worcester County Communications Center, said he saw the car maneuver through traffic on South Main Street, according to the police report.

Officer Robert Ela stopped the driver and noticed that the car's upper windshield had "clear lights similar to that of my own patrol vehicle."

Mr. Bates denied using the blue lights to get through traffic. But when the officer asked Mr. Bates' passenger, Melissa Milligan, why the car had blue lights, Ms. Milligan called Mr. Bates a police enthusiast. Mr. Bates then confirmed his affinity for the police and said he thought that the lights were cool.

The car also featured symbols that police often use to identify their vehicles, including a police interceptor sticker attached to the front license plate, and "a thin blue line" sticker affixed to the back.

Police also noted that Mr. Bates' vehicle carried tools and equipment that police officers often use.

Police impounded the lights and control panel and sent Mr. Bates and Ms. Milligan on their way.

But later that day, police said, Mr. Bates called the station and told authorities they needed to return his lower-mounted light that had been in the windshield. Mr. Bates told police it was just a white light. He claimed to have spoken to state police.

But Webster police told Mr. Bates he was incorrect. Webster police also use front-facing white lights with their blue lights, the report said.

Police said they called Mr. Bates' probation officer. He is on probation for armed and unarmed robbery, the report said.

In addition, police requested suspension of Mr. Bates' driver's license for posing an immediate threat, the report said.

Webster man accused of impersonating police officer


----------



## j809

I don’t see the elements of impersonating a police officer anywhere here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

“...called his Probation Officer...” An affinity for the police..? Bwahahahaha!


----------



## RodneyFarva

j809 said:


> I don't see the elements of impersonating a police officer anywhere here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know... if you take the totality of his actions.
1, Chevrolet Impala used by some departments
2, "Police interceptor" sticker attached to the front license plate
3, flashing blue police lights
4, vehicle carried tools and equipment that police officers often use
_
Chap. 268 Section 33. Whoever *falsely assumes or pretends* to be a justice of the peace, notary public, sheriff, deputy sheriff, medical examiner, associate medical examiner, constable, police officer, probation officer, or examiner, investigator or other officer appointed by the registrar of motor vehicles, or inspector, investigator or examiner of the department of public utilities or the department of telecommunications and cable, or investigator or other officer of the alcoholic beverages control commission, or investigator or other official of the bureau of special investigations, or examiner, investigator or other officer of the department of revenue, and acts as such or requires a person to aid or assist him in a matter pertaining to the duty of such officer, shall be punished by a fine of not more than four hundred dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one year._


----------



## j809

There was a case law that we had in the academy and our instructor said he had to do an overt act, that someone had to believe he was police or say that he was a police officer to someone and commit some act. Impersonation requires an affirmative action, claim or request in a circumstance or situation where someone might believe you are that official. At best you got 90-7E and neg op if he used them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt

I'm pretty sure there are some drug rips out there that will conform to the statute if not the Hobbs Act.


----------



## j809

Apples and oranges. This guy was merely spotted at a traffic light got pulled over and asked about the lights. Said he was a popo afectionado. Doesn’t meet the threshold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> I don't see the elements of impersonating a police officer anywhere here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wouldn't Yimmy............You don't have ADA glasses on!
Let the Courts and God judge the freak!


----------



## Danusmc0321

j809 said:


> There was a case law that we had in the academy and our instructor said he had to do an overt act, that someone had to believe he was police or say that he was a police officer to someone and commit some act. Impersonation requires an affirmative action, claim or request in a circumstance or situation where someone might believe you are that official. At best you got 90-7E and neg op if he used them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screw em, he's on probation and has blue lights in his car. Charge his with the criminal charge, the ADA's will amend it depending on what their report has it in. At worst, it will show up as a dismissed on his record. With shit like this, with guys that are borderline impersonating, they will usually try for it, and judges will usually go for it. If they don't, you can always issue the 305$ gig latter. What they teach you in the academy, and what flies in the courts are two different things.


----------



## RodneyFarva

j809 said:


> Apples and oranges. This guy was merely spotted at a traffic light got pulled over and asked about the lights. Said he was a popo afectionado. Doesn't meet the threshold


Named citizen witness of the incident. gives us a little more nut than a chap 90 viol. 
_Gregory Lynskey, director of the Southern Worcester County Communications Center, said he saw the car maneuver through traffic on South Main Street, according to the police report._


----------



## j809

Ok so you may have negligent operation !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

I've seen tow trucks blow air horns and clear intersections with flashing white lights like they are a fire truck. Never once did I think they were impersonating anything.


----------



## CCCSD

Musta been Trucker SSPOs...


----------



## RodneyFarva

Goose said:


> I've seen tow trucks blow air horns and clear intersections with flashing white lights like they are a fire truck. Never once did I think they were impersonating anything.


Yeah but you are far from a "reasonable and prudent person"


----------



## j809

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

